# fk coilovers



## chappey711 (May 12, 2010)

hi, vdubbers. i wanna buy some used fk streelines, for my 1998 vr6.. are they made for all mk3 models? 

what brands are close to FK, or similar in price, used, or new.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

chappey711 said:


> hi, vdubbers. i wanna buy some used fk streelines, for my 1998 vr6.. are they made for all mk3 models?
> 
> what brands are close to FK, or similar in price, used, or new.


Yes they will work with all MK3's... 
depending on the ride you are looking for.. But FK Streetlines are pretty nice for the price... 
you cant go wrong.. if you search on here which doesnt work so good... alot fo good feedback on here from alot of people... if you are looking for a more serious and agressive ride I would go with the Silverlines or the Silverline +'s... 

but if its just your daily and some random back road cruises Streetlines give you good bang for the buck!! 

look in the Golf III/Jetta III section....


----------

